# Introduction letter for fiancée visa?



## Guest (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I googled sample letters and planning to use the following letter below,

Obviously I'd change details etc, but is this a good format for my letter?


To the Entry Clearance Officer / To Whom it May Concern,

Re. Fiance visa application for (fiance), D.O.B XX/XX/XX

This letter is to confirm my support of (fiance) application to enter the UK as the fiance of a British Citizen.

I am a British Citizen, and have been living in the UK since birth.

I am currently employed under the title of 'HR & Admin' within a Cleaning and Facilities Management company called XXX. I have been with XXX since October 2009 and have a current salary of £XX per annum (plus a bonus structure with OTE of £XX).

I currently reside at (address) and have been residing there since August 2010. I pay (XXX rent) per month which is inclusive of council tax and utility bills. It is a rented 5 bedroom property which I share with 4 other flatmates. The living room, bathroom and kitchen are shared, however I have sole use of my bedroom. This is where (fiance) will reside with me.

I have never been previously married or in a marriage-like long term relationship, and have no children.

(fiance) and I have known each other since the beginning of 2010 after meeting on an online game and quickly became good friends. We decided to persue a long distance relationship at the beginning of 2011, and kept in touch daily with the use of telephone calls, emails, MSN instant messenger, webcam and video calls. We eventually met for the first time in-person on 8th September 2011 (which we have named as the official anniversary of our relationship) when I travelled to Clarksville, Tennessee to spend 11 days with (fiance) at his place of residence. I travelled to the USA again on December 24th 2011, and we spent a further 2 weeks together at his home in Clarksville, Tennessee. (fiance) proposed to myself on this second visit and we became engaged on 24th December 2011. We also continue to stay in contact daily with the use of telephone calls, emails, MSN, and video calls.

We have chosen to begin the process of settling together in the UK (as opposed to the USA) because of my stable employment and the career opportunities I have within the company I work for.

In support of (fiance) application, I have enclosed the following documents:

1) 2 recent passport photographs and my original current UK passport.

2) Email conversations between myself and Wandsworth Register Office regarding our intent to marry when (fiance) arrives in the UK.
- Wandsworth Register Office have advised me that we are unable to give notice of our intent to marry until (fiance) has been in the UK for 7 days and so have booked a provisional date of 9th June 2011

3) As evidence of meeting each other I have included boarding passes / flight itinerary of both of my visits to the USA and 4 photographs of us from our time spent together.

4) As evidence of our continuing relationship I have included:
- Partial pages from my mobile phone bills (4 different months). I have also previously been legally known as (my other name!) and my mobile phone bills are still registered in this name, so I have also included a copy of my deed poll for a name change to confirm this is indeed myself.
- For lengthy phonecalls we use calling cards which I purchase on the internet. Unfortunately these calling cards do not provide me with any kind of bill or itemised list of calls, and so I have enclosed a screenshot of email confirmations of purchase of these.
- Screenshots of a summary of emails between myself and (fiance).

5) As evidence of maintenance, I have included the most recent 6 months payslips, and 6 months bank statements, my employment contract, and a letter from my Employer as confirmation of my current salary and title.

6) As evidence of accomodation I have included my tenancy agreement (which confirms my rent is inclusive of council tax and utility bills section 6.1) and letters from my landlord to confirm he is happy for (fiance) to reside with me at (address).

I hope I have included all the neccessary information, please do not hesitate to contact me, should you require any confirmation or further information.


Yours faithfully,


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

Advice please?


----------

